# Name that plant.



## Sharkotron (Apr 4, 2005)

What kind of plant is this?

Freshwater tank.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It is Hemigraphis colorata. 


> A terrarium plant sometimes used in aquariums and goldfish bowls. Can be used as a decorative plant, but only lasts a few months. The good balance of an aquarium is disturbed if there are too many of this type of plant. Not eaten by herbivorous fish.
> 
> Family Acanthaceae
> Continent Asia
> ...


From the Tropica Site


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good answer. I had no clue what it was but looking at it tells me its not aquatic but rather terrestrial.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Indeed it is. Good luck wiithout CO2. Even with it generally only lasts about a year or so.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Edited a stupid double post


----------

